# A complete nightmare.



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I have been trying for over four months to get hired by Amazon flex.
My back ground check by accurate back ground checks was disapproved for a driving offence two years ago that I was not even aware of.

I hired a Attorney and the charge was removed and all points reinstated. I contacted Accurate back ground checks they reran my back ground check and it is completely clean, they resubmitted that back to Amazon four separate times since July and Amazon keeps stating they are waiting on the update.

They again say it's denied because of the back ground check, but that's because there looking at the old check. 
The revised one is completely clean They have the worst customer service I have ever seen. I have sent at least a hundred emails with no responses.

It's now not about the job it's a about principle I am retired gulf war veteran with no criminal history and a clean driving record, I have spoke to at least 10 different people including several at the escalation department and they have no clue how this process works.

They make all kinds of excuses and nothing gets done it is very frustrating I have even considered looking for a attorney this system is set up that if the back ground check is not right you can appeal it. 

I did this and accurate back ground checks have really tried to help, as I have said they have tried and sent in on at least three separate occasions a completely clean back ground check.

And amazon customer support is just unbelievably screwed up. It infurates me that there is no point of contact that can really help no walk in no phone.
If I lived near there corporate I would have already been there again it's now about principle.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Good luck. Definitely sounds like a nightmare. And thank you for your service!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why are you talking about "customer" support? You aren't signing up to be their customer, you're applying to be an independent contractor -- that means you're a vendor of Amazon's.

And you're threatening to get a lawyer to get Amazon to agree to contract with you? You get that this is an $18/hr ad hoc *gig*, right? Two years from now the entire flex program will be winding down and this will all be a distant memory.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Why are you talking about "customer" support? You aren't signing up to be their customer, you're applying to be an independent contractor -- that means you're a vendor of Amazon's.
> 
> And you're threatening to get a lawyer to get Amazon to agree to contract with you? You get that this is an $18/hr ad hoc *gig*, right? Two years from now the entire flex program will be winding down and this will all be a distant memory.


No. I'm talking about contacting an attorney because they're discriminating because I have a clean driving record and criminal record, and stating differently, accurate background checks has provided them a completely clean driving record and no criminal record and they're making excuses for their poor customer service or their lack of ability to focus on what the issue is, which is a complete error in their system, they have the worst customer service that I've ever experienced it's even worse than Uber and Lyft. You would expect something totally different from amazon.com.

I'm not the first one to complain about flexes customer service and look how many lawsuits have been filed against Uber 4 much more frivolous reasons. And won as I said I could care less about the job it's the principle something you clearly don't understand. Or base your life on.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Why are you talking about "customer" support? You aren't signing up to be their customer, you're applying to be an independent contractor -- that means you're a vendor of Amazon's.
> 
> And you're threatening to get a lawyer to get Amazon to agree to contract with you? You get that this is an $18/hr ad hoc *gig*, right? Two years from now the entire flex program will be winding down and this will all be a distant memory.


Why do you think flex program will wind down in 2 years? I think it will expand even more to include groceries with the acquisition of Whole Foods..


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Amazon's insurance will simply not allow them to hire you. They cannot legally hire you if they can't insure you.
There are many valid complaints about Flex but this isn't one of them. If there was a mistake on your driving record that's not Amazon's fault. Take it up with the DMV or whoever put those points on your record. It's only about principle right? So go after the correct party.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Why do you think flex program will wind down in 2 years? I think it will expand even more to include groceries with the acquisition of Whole Foods..


It already includes groceries from both the warehouse and Sprouts here. But yes I do think the WF aquisition was to cut out sprouts and other grocery stores also.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Why do you think flex program will wind down in 2 years? I think it will expand even more to include groceries with the acquisition of Whole Foods..


Drones.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

jester121 said:


> Drones.


Drones in 2 years? I highly doubt that. Maybe in 10 years.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

To the OP......don't waste your time or energy...move on to greener pastures as this one is turning brown! Used to like it, work was ok but the process is extremely FUBAR! It's now a constant struggle to get work and complete it. Of course different locations have different experiences. 

I don't see drones taking over in 2 yrs........maybe for very important or odd delivery locations but we can canvas a neighboorhood with 60-70 packages and dump them off in 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Imagine how long it would take a drone. It's in the near future but not the near.

You'll have MANY more years to pay off that debt Jester and i'll have many more to ***** and moan about flex!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you are still doing this in 2 years I feel bad for you. The gig gets less and less driver friendly as it grows. 

I hope to drop it like I've almost completely dropped uber and lyft.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

60-70 packages = 60-70 drones! At economies of scale they skies will be thing with those buzzy little bastards. A fleet of 12,000 drones taking off from my warehouse and blanketing Lake County making individual deliveries... I can kind of picture it now, that'll be some spooky sci-fi shit.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You'll have MANY more years to pay off that debt Jester and i'll have many more to ***** and moan about flex!


Nope, still on target for 13 months. But I'll have found something else to ***** about by then.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Think I'll buy stock in Pellet and BB guns.


----------

